# خبر حلو ابونا انجليوس الانطونى يقول ان العدرا ظهرت عنده فى صفت الشرقيه بالمنيا



## engy_love_jesus (12 ديسمبر 2009)

_*الاخبار دى لسه واصله طازة من فم ابونا انجليوس 
يقول ان العدرا ظهرت فى مناطق فى اسيوط 

وظهرت عنده فى الكنيسة فى كنيسة العدرا بصفت الشرقيه بالمنيا 

واكد ظهورها فى مصر كمان فى كنايس كثيرة 

بصراحة انا فرحت اوى وفرحت انها زارت المنيا 

بس قلقت وخفت من الى ممكن يحصل 

ورنموا معايا 

رشوا الورد ياصبايا روشوا الورد مع الياسمين 

روشوا الورد وقولوا معايا دى العدرا زمنها جايه *_​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معنى كدة إنها بتزونا كلنا
ألف و مليون مبروك ​بس حقيقى أتمنى إن يكون الخبر حقيقى مش تشويش على ظهور الوراق


----------



## DODY2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه مش بنصدق ان العدراء بتظهر في كل الاماكن ده امال لو عرفتوا انها بتزور كل اولاد ابنها في العالم كل يوم مش احنا بنطلب من ربنا وبنقول بشفاعه ام النور وربنا بيحقق طلبتنا الي بتكون حسب مشئته وبتكون خير لينا تبقي العدراء بتظهر كل يوم الالاف المرات ممكن يكون ملاين المرات دي ربناحنين وخلاها شفيعه لينا لانها احن ام واحب ام مفيش زيها ولا ليها مثيل


----------



## DODY2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

علي فكره ابونا انجيلوس انسان مبارك زي ابونا فانوس بتاع دير الانبا بولا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلهم بركة لينا وعلى فكرة ام النور ومارجرجس مع ابونا انجليوس فى كل وقت 

وكمان احنا لاحظنا وجوده مع ابونا انجليوس كتير فى مرة رحنا كلنا علشان يصى لماما لمرضها قبل انتقالها للسما

وهو بيدينا الزيت فى ايدية علشان يدهنا بيه ركز اوى فى صورة مارجرجس وقعدنا ننده عليه مكنش سامعنا 

وغصب عنه ايده الى فيها الزيت مالت وكان الطبيعى ان الزيت يقع من ايده على الاقل كام قطرة تنزل من ايده 

لكن بركة ربنا ان الزيت متحركش من مكانة وكانه لازق فى ايده وبعد كدة قال لماما خدى يبنتى الزيت يكش ينفع ويجيب فايده 

وبعديها انتقلت للسما باسبوع 

بركة كل القديسين تكون معانا امين ​*


----------



## BITAR (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام لك يا مريم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب عليها
شفاعتك يا امى 
ميررسى يا انجى على الخبر الحلو ده​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

العدرا ظهرت كتير فى الفترة ديه

فى الوراق - فى الضاهر - فى المنيا​


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ياسد ياعدره
بركتك معانا كلنا من القاهره لقايه اسوان
ميرسى يا نجى على الخبر السار ده


----------

